# Авиация > Фото-Видео >  Липецк-2. Юбилей 968 иисап.

## An-Z

Вчера состоялся воздушный праздник посвещённый 65-летию 968 иисап на котором мне (и ещё ряду товарищей с нашего форума) удалось побывать. Выкладываю свою часть фоток, надеюсь что присутствовавшие там форумчане выложат свои работы.

----------


## An-Z

хотя народ только начал подтягиваться, стоянка уже была оцеплена и меня даже попросили выйти за линию оцепления.. правда минут через 15 я туда всётаки прорвался..  а ещё минут через 20 туда пускали всех..

----------


## An-Z

так незаметно началась "лётная" часть праздника

----------


## An-Z

Су-24М собираются парами на ВПП..

----------


## An-Z

следующим на полосу вырулил Су-25.. пилотаж на нём выполнялся на 5+! Давно не видел такого в исполнении Су-25! К сожалению, на фото этого не передать

----------


## An-Z

пока Су-25 крутил пилотаж, на старт порулили Су-27..

----------


## An-Z

Су-27 тоже стартовали парами..

----------


## An-Z

взлетали МиГ-29 не менее эффектно, чем Су-25

----------


## An-Z

да и пилотаж был отменным

----------


## An-Z

продолжаю..

----------


## An-Z

и... роспуск!

----------


## Spotter

> Вчера состоялся воздушный праздник посвещённый 65-летию 760 иисап


Стоп, стоп!! А разве он не 968-й?  :shock: 
А фотки замечательные, спасибо! Завидую всем, кто видел праздник.

----------


## Д.Срибный

Насколько я понял, отмечали 65-летие 402-го Севастопольского истребительного авиаполка особого назначения  :lol:

----------


## An-Z

> Стоп, стоп!! А разве он не 968-й?  :shock: 
> А фотки замечательные, спасибо! Завидую всем, кто видел праздник.


точна.. лажанулся.. :oops: Спасибо..

----------


## Jean-Philippe

Спасибо Андрей! Great photo report as usual!

----------


## airwolf

Спасибо всё супперр... жаль не смог поехать :?

----------


## An-Z

В новостях писали....  "Сегодня в Липецком авиацентре отмечали 65-летие 402-го Севастопольского истребительного авиаполка особого назначения. Свое название часть получила за эффективные действия во время операции по освобождению Севастополя в годы Великой Отечественной войны. 402-й истребительный авиационный полк особого назначения был сформирован в первые дни Великой Отечественной войны на подмосковном аэродроме Чкаловский и укомплектован летчиками-испытателями. Эта часть установила своеобразный рекорд - за годы войны ее пилоты сбили 810 немецких самолетов. Сам же полк потерял 81 офицера. С 1992 год Севастопольский полк был переведен из Восточной Германии в Липецк. 
Как сообщает пресс-служба ВВС РФ, «в последнее время полк взаимодействует с представителями научно-производственных объединений и заводов Российского авиационно-космического агентства, выполнил большой объем работ по модернизации авиационных комплексов Су-24М и Су-27СМ, что позволило значительно расширить их боевые возможности». Сейчас на базе полка проводится эксперимент по ускоренному вводу в строй выпускников авиационных институтов. Часть молодых летчиков уже вышла на уровень военного летчика 1-го класса."

А так как 968 иисап является наследником боевых традиций 402 иап, то это и их праздник..  :Wink:

----------


## An-Z

на этом воздушный праздник закончился и я доснял посадки участников

----------


## An-Z

посадки

----------


## An-Z

участников полётов буксируют на стоянку.. 

Всё, праздник окончен. Мне в общем то всё понравилось..  летали хорошо и зрелищно, и "ловушек" не жалели, и солнце было расположено в правильном месте..

Личному составу 4 ЦБП и ПЛС за устроенный праздник громаднейшее СПАСИБО!!!!

----------


## Д.Срибный

Добавлю немного своих фотографий. Остальное выложу после возвращения из отпуска :-)

----------


## Д.Срибный

Еще немного фотографий.

Хочу поблагодарить Сергея Цветкова, который устроил эту поездку, Николая Попова, который помог пройти на территорию центра и Андрея Зинчука, который вез нас в Липецк и обратно. А также летчика Валеру из Липецка за содействие. :-)

----------


## sss

Смотрю свои снимки годичной давности и вижу, что все было точь-в-точь как тогда
разве что с солнцем повезло больше :)
у нас начало было позже, и солнце уже перешло на ту сторону...

----------


## AC

*An-Z*
Андрей, Вы как всегда на высоте! Отличный репортаж, браво! Спасибо!

*Д.Срибный*
Будем с нетерпением ждать продолжения!
 :roll:

----------


## AC

*An-Z & Д.Срибный*

А двухместная "сушка" -- борт "67 красный" -- это не бывший ли саваслейский Су-30, часом?

----------


## Котков Андрей

А нет ли случаем фотки, что за логотип у 08 "акулы" на створке передней нишы шасси у кого-нибудь из присутствовавших?

----------


## An-Z

> *An-Z & Д.Срибный*
> 
> А двухместная "сушка" -- борт "67 красный" -- это не бывший ли саваслейский Су-30, часом?


Скорей всего она и есть.. ещё одна саваслейская "30"-ка была замечена на базе хранения в довольно пошарпанном виде.. 51 борт.
Обратили внимание что 03 и 04 борт это Су-27СМ? А у 03 ещё и спаренные БД...

----------


## AC

> Обратили внимание что 03 и 04 борт это Су-27СМ? А у 03 ещё и спаренные БД...


Да, конечно. БД -- это после учений в Белоруссии, на котрых они бомбили ФАБами.
А логотип -- ПМЗ "Восход":
http://www.voskhod.nnov.ru/
Делает гидравлику для шасси.

----------


## Foxbat

Хааароший был праздник однако! Выложу и я свои 20 копеек фот:

 
 
 
 

Линк: http://www.foxbat.ru/maks/lipetsk200...tsk2006_01.htm.

Позже всех, зато много. :mrgreen:

----------


## An-Z

> Хааароший был праздник однако! Выложу и я свои 20 
> Позже всех, зато много.


Мегареспект! Суперские фоты! Жалею, что надо было тут жа ехать и не было возможности с народом отметить этот знаменательный день пивком, хотя бы..

----------


## AC

*Foxbat'у*
Отличный репортаж! Мегареспект! 
 :shock:   :D 





> Сообщение от AC
> 
> *An-Z & Д.Срибный*
> А двухместная "сушка" -- борт "67 красный" -- это не бывший ли саваслейский Су-30, часом?
> 
> 
> Скорей всего она и есть.. ещё одна саваслейская "30"-ка была замечена на базе хранения в довольно пошарпанном виде.. 51 борт.
> Обратили внимание что 03 и 04 борт это Су-27СМ? А у 03 ещё и спаренные БД...


Наши предположения подтвердились:
http://www.foxbat.ru/maks/lipetsk200...lipetsk2006027

----------


## Котков Андрей

Отличный фоты, Максим, спасибо огромное.
А теперь продолжаю опрос по логотипам: 

1. На самолете 01 Харчевского на двух форкиялях два логотипа, на правом есть фото, а на левом что написано?

----------


## Котков Андрей

2. На ЛИИ-ой Су-27ЛЛ что за логотип на носу перед бортовым номером?, такой-же есть на ЛИИ-ом Су-30 в аналогичной окраске

----------


## AC

> 1. На самолете 01 Харчевского на двух форкиялях два логотипа, на правом есть фото, а на левом что написано?


РУСАВИА:
http://www.airshow.ru/expo/933/index_r.htm

----------


## AC

> Сообщение от Котков Андрей
> 
> 1. На самолете 01 Харчевского на двух форкиялях два логотипа, на правом есть фото, а на левом что написано?
> 
> 
> РУСАВИА:
> http://www.airshow.ru/expo/933/index_r.htm


А на правом уже ничего не написано:
http://www.foxbat.ru/maks/lipetsk200...lipetsk2006104
 :)

----------


## Foxbat

> Мегареспект! Суперские фоты! Жалею, что надо было тут жа ехать и не было возможности с народом отметить этот знаменательный день пивком, хотя бы..


Спасиб. От корифея приятно слышать. :oops:  :D 

Что касается эмблем, таки да - Русавиа. Носа ЛЛ-ки в нужном какчестве нету.

----------


## AC

*Foxbat'у*
А что начертано синеньким и желтеньким на заборнике 44-го Су-24?
http://www.foxbat.ru/maks/lipetsk200...lipetsk2006158

----------


## Foxbat

Логотип ЗАО "ГЕФЕСТ и Т", которое модернизит М в М2.

----------


## Foxbat

Вот это лого.

----------


## ФЕНИКС

Да... классный праздник, особенно свежепокрашенные  МиГи красивые

----------


## AC

> Вот это лого.


Спасибо.

----------


## AC

Господа и товарищи!  :Smile: 
А День ВВС то в Липецке никто не снимал часом???...  :Confused:

----------


## Антоха

> Господа и товарищи! 
> А День ВВС то в Липецке никто не снимал часом???...


Конечно снимали... с КДП на аэродроме были замечены некоторые "высокопоставленные" участники этого форума :Biggrin: 

вот пример моей фотографии с мероприятия http://foto.mail.ru/mail/pav.anton/354/690.html

----------


## AC

> Конечно снимали... с КДП на аэродроме были замечены некоторые "высокопоставленные" участники этого форума


А что за эмблемка появилась на липецких СМ?
Тут:
http://photo.strizhi.info/v/Faust/Ku...geViewsIndex=1

----------


## airframe28

Это эмблема Липецкого авиацентра.
Она вроде как на всех свежеокрашенных Су-27 нанесена.

----------


## AC

> Это эмблема Липецкого авиацентра.
> Она вроде как на всех свежеокрашенных Су-27 нанесена.


Ну, на свежеокрашенном липецком 06-м, например, еще в марте на показе Медведеву в Кубинке никакой такой эмблемы не было:
http://www.airliners.net/photo/Russi...7SM/1520724/L/
А нет у кого покрупнее ее изображения?

----------


## airframe28

их еще перед 9 мая красили

----------


## airframe28

А эмблемка  вот что из себя представляет. Фото с 11 борта.

----------


## airframe28

И вот еще, такая вот

----------


## AC

> их еще перед 9 мая красили


Да, на 04-м она была уже на параде:
http://www.airliners.net/photo/Russi...-27/1530068/L/

----------


## AC

> А эмблемка  вот что из себя представляет. Фото с 11 борта.


Спасибо...  :Smile:

----------


## AC

> И вот еще, такая вот


Да, похожа:
http://maks.sukhoi.ru/media/photo/ma...s2009d4085.jpg
 :Smile:

----------


## airwolf

Мои 5 копеек с праздника  :Smile: 

http://photo.strizhi.info/v/airwolf/...irwolf+02_001/

----------


## airframe28

А вчера в Липецке втихую прошел показ. посвященный Дню призывника.

----------


## Антоха

> А вчера в Липецке втихую прошел показ. посвященный Дню призывника.


в каком смысле "втихую"? все кому надо, были оповещены и присутствовали :Biggrin:

----------


## airframe28

Ну тогда ждем пару фоток от тех, кто был вовремя извещен и был на месте :Biggrin:

----------


## airframe28

и тишина, как будто никто  и не был...

----------


## Iveron

Здравствуйте. Можно узнать у старожилов форума, завсегдатаев Липецкого центра, следующую информацию? На одном из авиафорумов:  http://bda-expert.ru/forum/56-177-3, в сообщении № 56 было упомянуто, что Су-35УБ борт 801находится в Липецке, и на нём ведётся подготовка будущих инструкторов.  Знаю, что до 2005 года он был в ЛИИ, сейчас со снятыми движками "у забора" в КнААПО. Может кто что знает, или фотками поделится? Заранее спасибо.

----------


## muk33

> Здравствуйте. Можно узнать у старожилов форума, завсегдатаев Липецкого центра, следующую информацию? На одном из авиафорумов:  http://bda-expert.ru/forum/56-177-3, в сообщении № 56 было упомянуто, что Су-35УБ борт 801находится в Липецке, и на нём ведётся подготовка будущих инструкторов.  Знаю, что до 2005 года он был в ЛИИ, сейчас со снятыми движками "у забора" в КнААПО. Может кто что знает, или фотками поделится? Заранее спасибо.


Туфта полная! Су-35УБ борт 801 не имеет ничего общего с Су-35 б/н 901 и 902. Он создавался как спарка Су-35, который Су-27М. Он находится (правильно) в КнААПО, а тот что стоит в Жуковском (тоже 801, кто-то выкладывал недавно фото) - имитатор из фильма "Зеркальные войны". И при чем здесь Липецк, если самолет не передавался даже на "Госы" в Ахтубинск? Кстати интересный :Cool:  сайт. ЗЗЗНАТОКИ! :Tongue:  И МиГ-29 с Су-27 у них на одном двигателе взлетают, и с Богданом они знакомы (с каким только)... И кстати, нет такого самолета Су-35БМ. Есть Су-35 - фирменное обозначение Т-10БМ (так же как Су-27 - Т-10С, Су-33 - Т-10К, Су-30 - Т-10ПУ, Су-34 -Т-10В и т.д.)

----------


## Iveron

> Туфта полная! Су-35УБ борт 801 не имеет ничего общего с Су-35 б/н 901 и 902. Он создавался как спарка Су-35, который Су-27М. Он находится (правильно) в КнААПО, а тот что стоит в Жуковском (тоже 801, кто-то выкладывал недавно фото) - имитатор из фильма "Зеркальные войны". И при чем здесь Липецк, если самолет не передавался даже на "Госы" в Ахтубинск? Кстати интересный сайт. ЗЗЗНАТОКИ! И МиГ-29 с Су-27 у них на одном двигателе взлетают, и с Богданом они знакомы (с каким только)... И кстати, нет такого самолета Су-35БМ. Есть Су-35 - фирменное обозначение Т-10БМ (так же как Су-27 - Т-10С, Су-33 - Т-10К, Су-30 - Т-10ПУ, Су-34 -Т-10В и т.д.)


Ну ладно назовём его Т-10УБМ, а в ЛИИ он был и довольно долго, 2-а МАКСа отлетал 2001, 2003, "Звезда" его эксплуатировала как ЛЛ испытывала Кислородную систему КС-129 с бортовой кислорододобывающей установкой БКДУ-130. (Акт № Су35УБ-1-05ОИВС-С от 03.03.2005 г). Это сейчас раскрашенные 27УБ остались. 
Жаль, что Липецкого следа нет.

----------


## muk33

> Ну ладно назовём его Т-10УБМ, а в ЛИИ он был и довольно долго, 2-а МАКСа отлетал 2001, 2003, "Звезда" его эксплуатировала как ЛЛ испытывала Кислородную систему КС-129 с бортовой кислорододобывающей установкой БКДУ-130. (Акт № Су35УБ-1-05ОИВС-С от 03.03.2005 г). Это сейчас раскрашенные 27УБ остались. 
> Жаль, что Липецкого следа нет.


Не, Т-10УБМ в России был и есть в одном экземпляре б/н 20, http://www.airwar.ru/enc/fighter/su27ubm.html, модернизация "Русской Авионики" по типу Су-30КН. Предлагалась ВВС, как возможная модернизация парка http://www.avia.ru/press/1935/. Но предпочтение получил вариант "СМ". А УБМ взяли Белорусы. Так что 801-я все-таки "35УБ", шифра Т-10 она не несла (и указанный Акт тому подтверждение). Создавалась она в расчете на тендеры в Корее и Бразилии, а потом использовалась как лаборатория, но только не в ЛИИ, а на фирме. Туфтой я назвал сообщения указанного форума, потому что подготовка инструкторов для фактически несуществующего самолета ("первый Су-35" он же Су-27М) в Липецке даже теоретически вестись не может, а к "новому" Су-35 он отношения не имеет, это совсем разные машины.

----------


## Dimanuka

Добрый вечер, ребята, а фото Су-25т/39 б/н 83,84,85 с правого борта и сверху нет случайно? А то модель от "Звезды" уж в процессе, а фото этих бортов только слева. Хочется сделать борт, хоть немного поработавший, а не "голубенький" с МАКСов и т.п. Спасибо.

----------


## airframe28

> Добрый вечер, ребята, а фото Су-25т/39 б/н 83,84,85 с правого борта и сверху нет случайно? А то модель от "Звезды" уж в процессе, а фото этих бортов только слева. Хочется сделать борт, хоть немного поработавший, а не "голубенький" с МАКСов и т.п. Спасибо.


В Липецке кстати еще 81 был тот самый что без передней ноги садился.

----------


## airframe28

Сверху конечно трудновато найти, а вот с правого борта
83 

85

----------


## Антон

> Сверху конечно трудновато найти, а вот с правого борта
> 83 
> 
> 85


А в каком году сделаны эти фотографии?

----------


## airframe28

первый в 2005 году, остальные в 2009м

----------


## Антон

> первый в 2005 году, остальные в 2009м


Понятно,а не в курсе,в каком состоянии машины? БРЭО (Шквал)полностью работает?

----------


## airframe28

вот  кстати нюанс 85 борта :Biggrin: 

и еще вот

----------


## airframe28

боюсь что время этой машины уже прошло

----------


## FLOGGER

Су-25-го не прошло, а этого прошло?

----------


## BSA

> физически.


касается всех бортовых 81-83-85 или кого то конкретного? Спсб, за карточки, нечасто их видно

----------


## Dimanuka

Спасибочки огромадное, особенно за 85-ый. А 84-го справа-сзади нет еще случайно? У него просто камуфляж по-зеленее. А из этих всех бортов какие где-нибудь "работали" на выезде?

----------


## airframe28

Фото других бортов (81,84) кое -какие есть, но они не мои.
А что  имелось в виду под " работой" на выезде? :Confused:

----------


## Dimanuka

Кавказ, Таджикия, на пример. Или так и просидели поке ресурс не закончился? Если так, то получается, что эфиопо-эритрейская война (если верить "Истории авиации") единственное место их применения. Грустно.

----------


## VULCANO

> Скорей всего она и есть.. ещё одна саваслейская "30"-ка была замечена на базе хранения в довольно пошарпанном виде.. 51 борт.
> Обратили внимание что 03 и 04 борт это Су-27СМ? А у 03 ещё и спаренные БД...


Нет это обычный Т-10УБ, бортовой 300087 вроде,  1991 года, сейчас на 20 арз в ремонте)

----------


## timsz

Для обычного Т10УБ странный заводской.

----------


## VULCANO

Извиняюсь, имел ввиду не 67 а 62 борт :Confused:  
 В документации идет именно  как Т-10уб

----------


## AC

И у меня вопрос возник по липецким Су-25 -- вот по этому:
http://samaralit.ru/?p=7561
А какие №№ липецких Су-25 и Су-25Т сажали без шасии сын и отец Хакбердыевы в 2009 и 2004 гг.???  :Confused:

----------


## Любомирский

Су-25Т Б/№ 81 2004 год. 
Еще видео: http://video.mail.ru/mail/allcars.net.ua/1/3.html 

А вот второй случай - бортовой не помню.

----------


## Pilot

у младшего бн76

----------


## AC

> Су-25Т Б/№ 81 2004 год...





> у младшего бн76


Ого! Спасибо большое!  :Smile: 
А вот тогда еще по ним пара вопросов...
В отношении и того, и другого бортов пишется, что оба они после этих посадок были оперативно восстановлены и отправлены своим ходом: 1-й -- с ГЛИЦа в Липецк, 2-й -- из Липецка в Кубинку на АРЗ.
Но тогда:
1) Какова судьба 81-го 25Т? Почему я не видел с 2004 года ни одной его фотографии?
2) И что с 76-м липецким Су-25? Он пошел на 121 АРЗ в переделку в СМ??

----------


## Антоха

> 1) Какова судьба 81-го 25Т? Почему я не видел с 2004 года ни одной его фотографии?


возможно это от того, что не все фотографии выкладываются в интернет

----------


## AC

> возможно это от того, что не все фотографии выкладываются в интернет


Спасибо, Антон!  :Smile: 
Просто по Су-25Т конкретно выходило, что все остальные (82, 83, 84, 85...) как-то "выкладываются", а 81-го как-то нет и нет...  :Smile:

----------


## airframe28

> Спасибо, Антон! 
> Просто по Су-25Т конкретно выходило, что все остальные (82, 83, 84, 85...) как-то "выкладываются", а 81-го как-то нет и нет...


Вот видел в живую все кроме 82го, 
был бы Вам признателен ежели бы фото 82 борта показали мне

----------


## Любомирский

Известная картинка из книги Бедретдинова

----------


## Антон

> Известная картинка из книги Бедретдинова


Комментарий к картинке порадовал :Biggrin:

----------


## airframe28

Большое спасибо!!!
Просто видел пару кадров его, но размером не больше пленочного:)

----------


## Fencer

А чего эта ветка в разряде важных находится?Ведь с 2011 года ни кто не пишет здесь.

----------


## ПСП

№74, июль 2004г   :

----------


## Griffon

А в связи с откатом реформ в ВВС обратно, полк восстановили интересно?

----------

